# Maumee River white bass reports



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Hey guys! If anybodys got white bass reports it would be great if you would post them here. Just so every body can get an idea of how the runs going. What lure/bait you used and where you fished would help. Thanks guys!


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

went down for a few hours and fishing was garbage. Went from nearly every cast last week to near nothing. No one that i could see was catching them and i tried 3 or 4 spots. Water still too high and muddy. Thurs on should be good as long as we dont get any more rain


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Moss is a real problem from what I could tell yesterday. I didn't attempt to catch any white bass and was more into trying for cats, so I went out to Bay Shore.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah the moss is ridiculous. I was hoping that the high water would wash most of it out but a lot of it still gets all over your line.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Is the best of the WB run yet to come?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

i would say last week to about a week from now will be the best and then it will start to slowly decline


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad I passed on WB fishing. Guys camping at BW was not thrilled with the river lately. Went pond fishing & managed 19 nice gills & 1 crappie.


----------



## dwa66 (Feb 13, 2012)

I went 2 weeks ago caught a few nice bass. went down this weekend & the river was way up, which should draw some fish. but I'm guessin' we need a couple of weeks yet then it should be pretty good fishing. Water will warm up and it should drop in depth where you can safely get out to the fish.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Anybody fish the maumee today?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

dwa66 said:


> I went 2 weeks ago caught a few nice bass. went down this weekend & the river was way up, which should draw some fish. but I'm guessin' we need a couple of weeks yet then it should be pretty good fishing. Water will warm up and it should drop in depth where you can safely get out to the fish.


fishing has already been very good before the water rose. Water is down to fishable everywhere levels and should pick up and be very good for the next 7-10 days and then start to drop off. I plan on hitting it tomorrow and will report back what i get.


----------



## pappasmurf (Feb 9, 2012)

Is there still alot of moss in the Maumee and is it interferring with the fishing much? Also could anyone tell me if there are any open camping spots at Buttonwood?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

when i was there sunday there was still a lot of moss but as the river drops you should be able to get out to where there isnt as much moss. Just have to pray that it doesnt rain much tonight west of us and raise the river again


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fished for 45 minutes before dark and kept 9 decent sized fish. Probably threw back 5-6 small fish.


----------



## RiverCat (May 25, 2012)

I went out today with 4 others and with all of our fish combined we got a cooler full within 4-5 hours. We kept more than I wanted, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Went out to sidecut, fishing was on!! A few larger fish, a lot of smaller to medium-sized. Using mepps spinners and lead heads. Brought in 60+


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Pic of WB.. lots of cleaning this afternoon!!


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Not a lot of moss today. WB were cooperating today. Caught close to 60. Friends from Akron camping at BW caught over 300. Glad they had to clean their & the ones I gave them. & there is ample camping sites open at BW.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah I think it's about time they put a limit on white bass. In my opinion there is no reason to keep 300 fish. I watched a dude yesterday walk out with at least 200-300 by himself. Said he had been there all day.So many he had to drag them on a super long stringer. Most if them looked dead and in the 80 degree heat I am sure they didn't stay fresh long. I am all for keeping fish and eating fish but Keeping that many fish just because you can is ridiculous.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

HatersGonnaHate said:


> Yeah I think it's about time they put a limit on white bass. In my opinion there is no reason to keep 300 fish. I watched a dude yesterday walk out with at least 200-300 by himself. Said he had been there all day.So many he had to drag them on a super long stringer. Most if them looked dead and in the 80 degree heat I am sure they didn't stay fresh long. I am all for keeping fish and eating fish but Keeping that many fish just because you can is ridiculous.


People just plain suck and can not help themselves. Its the same people who will complain when the fishing goes down hill. This is my favorite time to fish the river while the whitebass are running. Some people have zero self control.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Flathead76 said:


> People just plain suck and can not help themselves. Its the same people who will complain when the fishing goes down hill. This is my favorite time to fish the river while the whitebass are running. Some people have zero self control.


Maybe white bass is all they fish and keep all year? I plan on going up this weekend and keeping around 100 so I can scale and gut them for the smoker next week. I vacuum seal them and share them with friends. 300 white bass would give ya about 30 nice bags of fish if it was me. On a good year I will go through a lot more than 30 bags of fish. Trust me, the population can support people keeping as much white bass as they want. In the whole scheme of things, the pure numbers of white bass kept compared to whats swimming is nothing


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

That's why people don't share spots or why places go downhill. Keeping them to feed all your friends or keeping them for an entire year is ridiculous. keep what you and your I misused family can eat within a couple days and the fishing will be good for a lifetime. Every one always uses the line there are plenty of fish in there until it goes bad and then the same people that kept everything they caught start complaining that fishing isn't good


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

More than 60 of anything seems a bit overkill. Now, I typically side with whatever falls under the rules and regulations is o.k. But, taking that many fish during peak spawn can't be great. 

SURE, 300 fish out of the millions that spawn each year aren't making a dent. BUT, if Joe and his buddy plus their two friends and all their cousins and brothers decide to keep that many, those numbers add up quickly. 

History is a great example of over-harvesting "abundant" species = endangered/eradicated game.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have only made one trip up there in my life for this spawn and had bad luck then, to many people for me. I'd rather just fish the local lakes for the WB spawn and usually have pretty good luck. I may keep a few dozen each year and that's about all, but I can remember 40 years ago when the guys went up north to Fremont and talked about keeping several hundred fish so if it has hurt the WB population in Erie it may take a while to show up.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

If you think Sam, Dick or Harry have any effect on the WB population you dont know anything about fish biology. The ecosystem and weather will decide 90% of the fish population. While it will have an effect in a closed body of water it will not effect a river or great lake. Females release 242,000 to 933,000 eggs which stick to the surface of objects x's that by millions of females and you will see that the numbers that humans take wont matter. 
I'm sure long ago that the Indians and early settlers didnt worry about how many fish they caught and they are still there today.

Now back to the fishing reports


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

Just ask some of the old timers if the white bass fishing is better or worse then years ago and they will tell you that in the maumee and i am sure the sandusky as well has got worse. Its still good but it used to be a lot better. I am not saying that keeping fish is the sole reason but to say it has no affect and that "oh there are plenty of they" is foolish. Like i said i am all for keeping fish but to keep an excessive amount is ridiculous in my opinion


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Limit of 30 White & Hybrid Striped Bass on the Ohio River and they bite all summer long,,,,,


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

HatersGonnaHate said:


> Just ask some of the old timers if the white bass fishing is better or worse then years ago and they will tell you that in the maumee and i am sure the sandusky as well has got worse. Its still good but it used to be a lot better. I am not saying that keeping fish is the sole reason but to say it has no affect and that "oh there are plenty of they" is foolish. Like i said i am all for keeping fish but to keep an excessive amount is ridiculous in my opinion


Unfortunately I am 1 of those old timers. And yes i have noticed a decline in the fishing from 30 years ago but I believe that it has more to do with the quality of the water than anything else. The river from an Eco comparison is a lot worse than it was 30 years ago. Higher levels of just about everything bad has went up. Worse water quality means less plankton and other important parts of the food chain are diminished.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

This isnt to bash you in any way because i have no idea past hear say with the matter but isnt the river cleaner now?? I always heard horror stories from years past about lake Erie and its tributaries


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

HatersGonnaHate said:


> This isnt to bash you in any way because i have no idea past hear say with the matter but isnt the river cleaner now?? I always heard horror stories from years past about lake Erie and its tributaries


Not taking it that way at all. It's just my opinion and maybe I'm wrong. I think it is better because of the crackdown on industry pollutants but If you ever go upstream of Defiance you'll notice the water is considerably clearer. Also there is debate about all the chemical run-off from farming that wasn't there 30-40 years ago. No i'm not bashing farmers since some of my best friends are farmers. LOL.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't seem to recall catching 50 white bass every trip on the lake when I was a kid, but it happens damn near every trip from May to July now. 

You can't even begin to dent the white bass population with a rod and reel. There are millions upon millions of them in the lake. They need thinned down...keep/kill as many as you want. Oh, and while you are at it...kill every white perch you catch. 

There is no better fish on which to teach a youngster to fish. They bite, they fight, and if prepared right, they taste pretty good too.


----------



## pocar (May 27, 2013)

.............................


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

While I mentioned the 300 WB caught (plus the ones I donated) I have to add that the group consited of 5 guys (6 at times plus my donations) so that makes the take a little more reasonable. & yes they don't fish for any other fish period. They sure are missing a lot. (Gills, crappies, walleyes, etc) BTW they did take 1300+ home with them. A lot yes. But they stayed camping for 3 weeks. & 1 week was wasted due tro high water & whatnot). So they worked at it.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Fishing not so great today at sidecut. River still high and muddy. Should improve this week


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

HatersGonnaHate said:


> Just ask some of the old timers if the white bass fishing is better or worse then years ago and they will tell you that in the maumee and i am sure the sandusky as well has got worse. Its still good but it used to be a lot better. I am not saying that keeping fish is the sole reason but to say it has no affect and that "oh there are plenty of they" is foolish. Like i said i am all for keeping fish but to keep an excessive amount is ridiculous in my opinion


White bass numbers are outstanding this year. On Tuesday I caught about 150 in 4 hours on the Sandusky. I kept 40 to eat fresh and share with friends and released the rest. I caught many 10" to 12" so that's good news for future years. I've been fishing the walleye and WB runs for 40+ years and this year is one of the best ever.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

nw1 said:


> Fishing not so great today at sidecut. River still high and muddy. Should improve this week


You must not have read the maumee bait and tackle river report because "the bite is on"! Also there is 12" of visability on the river. I fished in front of the fort for around half an hour. On my second cast I caugnt a whitebass. The guy fishing downstream yells "OMG its a fish". That was my only fish that I caught there. So I moved over to Orleans Park. Fished there for half an hour and caught zero. The water has about 2" of visability. Not many fish being caught. Hardly any boats out. Save your time, gas, minnows, and ice and wait till the river clears up.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah i went out yesterday flathead and 3 or us caught 100-150 between us. Kept 30 but caught a lot of small ones. Fished from 6-10 and they seemed to turn off the higher the sun got. This high water seemed to bring in a lot of small ones. The fishing was a lot better wed and last week before the high water. Gary must be getting desperate because no way the BITE IS ON or the clarity is that good.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Bad part of it is alot of these guys get duped in from fort wayne or columbus to fish these runs. Pretty sad when a local gets one fish in an hour. Did catch some fish yesterday but most were running quite small. Ended up keeping 6 fish. That was all that I wanted anyways.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

So many mixed reviews here. Kind of hard to gauge it.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fishing picked up a little today for me. Started at the 475 bridge, then moved down to the tow path off ford street, then to fort miegs, and finally to orleans park. Fished for 5 hours and kept 20 fish. Lots of small fish caught. Worked my ass off for what I caught. Lots of shore anglers with nothing to show for it.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Maumee is a BUST! I don't know where the guy that runs the shop gets his info from because it sure isn't the Maumee he's talking about. Water is not 12" clarity and fishing is not hot at all. 

I just got back and Fremont is way better than Maumee numbers wise. I only fished Buttonwood but when it's really that hot, it doesn't seem to matter where you're fishing.

I'm pretty sure the run is pretty much almost over and it peaked somehow during the high water. It's been 2-3 years now that the run hasn't been fishable because of all the rain we've been getting.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone catching smallies?


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have been doing just fine catching white bass in Maumee all week. early this week I caught too many to count. it did slow down a bit later this week but I still managed to catch plenty each time out. Also catching a few smallies each day as well.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Hoping to go to sidecut Monday night...maybe water might not be so muddy. WB fishing not as hot as when we went wednesday, only 13 between me and my brother last night for an hour.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Bassthumb said:


> Anyone catching smallies?


Yeah, smallies have been hitting, some good-sized, most fairly small.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Guys, it's almost June. Did we not learn anything from the walleye run? A big push of fish, then it slowed, then a secondary push of smaller fish. Mother Nature has a way of balancing out. Don't knock on Gary, it was a tough year for him I'm sure. A very strong but abbreviated run. We all thought these runs would last longer, including myself.He is a small business owner. If you fish just on fishing reports you aren't going to catch very many fish. Enjoy your time on the river, this weekend has been absolutely beautiful. Enjoy the rest of your Memorial Day weekend, and and please remember what this holiday is for. Thank you to all that have served past, present, and future.


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well said yrick.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Out today. I was going bluegill fishing but ran into some guys I knew & decided to fish for WB instead. Went to Tow Path by Ford St. In 45 yrs of fishing I can't remember ever fishing there. In any case I managed 14 WB in about 3 hrs. Slow was not the word for it. But the weather was nice. & who needed the fish. Somehow I got sucked into keeping 9 of my fish. May smoke them I guess.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Please stay on topic. Topic is White Bass not running down a bait dealer.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Seems to me the reports given by the bait dealer have a lot to do with the white bass run, especially if your driving 2-3 hours to get there and depend on those reports. I know it's not his fault if the fish aren't biting but the information is still on topic.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

So just a question. We are not able to give honest opinions on bait stores when they involve "white bass reports"? I didn't bash him I just said his lies were not appreciated.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I fished this afternoon in front of tne fort. I kept 12 wb in 2 hours of fishing. BTW the bite is NOT on!


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

It's funny. When fishing for WB we expect to catch a quanity much greater then when we are fishing for other species. & yes I always expect to catch them greater. It doesn't always happen. lol


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

fisherboy said:


> It's funny. When fishing for WB we expect to catch a quanity much greater then when we are fishing for other species. & yes I always expect to catch them greater. It doesn't always happen. lol


Yeah true a little bit fisher boy but the main thing is that when I hear someone say "the white bass bite is on" everyday for week I expect to be able to go out and catch them at a consistent rate not go out and catch 10. I don't think there has been a report this year about fishing being poor. Just be honest and don't make up false reports is all I am asking.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

HatersGonnaHate said:


> Yeah true a little bit fisher boy but the main thing is that when I hear someone say "the white bass bite is on" everyday for week I expect to be able to go out and catch them at a consistent rate not go out and catch 10. I don't think there has been a report this year about fishing being poor. Just be honest and don't make up false reports is all I am asking.


People on here have been issued points or banned for giving false fishing reports..........just saying.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

And some people don't know when to let it go... just sayin. 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

